# Spring hunt in SD



## turboimpala (Dec 7, 2008)

Well let me introduce myself first im 23 from michigan and have been waterfowl hunting since i was able to. the last few years ive done most of the hunting by myself, since the rest of the family gave up hunting  , which im ok with but anyway.

Ive been invited to come snow goose hunt spring time in SD and i cant turn it down, nor would i want to, now the last time i went snow goose hunting was in texas. is it basically the same? like useually i will more then likley be out hunting by myself so any pointers you guys can give me would be great!! ill also be taking about 10 days off work so i can try and hit it hard while im out there.

thanks,
jeff


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

bring clothes to keep you warm...or visa versa. never know in SD or ND what the weather will bring. i dont know what its like in texas as far as people jumping snows eaither, but there is alot of it here. AND, they are ALOT more educated by the time they get up here from down south...hit me up if you need another guy to go with. i got alot of feilds already lined up, and got lot of decoys, and know where the good bars are too! :beer:


----------



## turboimpala (Dec 7, 2008)

yes i was told they wont decoy that well in the spring. on the other hand i heard that the spring hunt is prertty insane.

alright sounds good ill get at you as the time gets closer, i was told to kinda plan around mid march. does that sound about right? i know it is different every year but i need to tell my boss something.

i also have a ton of decoys at my access, as well alot of feilds but more is always better  .


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

To be 100% honest, if I was going to travel for spring snow goose hunting, I would make it more worth my while and go to a state that does not have bag limits.


----------



## turboimpala (Dec 7, 2008)

SDwaterfowler said:


> To be 100% honest, if I was going to travel for spring snow goose hunting, I would make it more worth my while and go to a state that does not have bag limits.


yes but that would mean i would need access to areas to hunt in other states. in which i dont anywhere but SD and im very lucky as to have spots there since i live in michigan :wink: . But i do apperciate your honesty.

from what i found the limit is 20 a day, which i would be more then happy with. since im lucky to shot my 6 duck limit here in michigan.


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Be prepared to drive a lot, and you might have a lot of fields lined up but when you get there sometimes there aint s**t in them. My crew knows a guide down there we met and he lets us hunt his fields but most years theres not much in them and some years theres a ton. We will be down there March 13th-22nd for spring break and no matter what its a great time and hopefully gas holds low till spring. SD fields are all posted without a sign too.


----------



## turboimpala (Dec 7, 2008)

Prarie Hunter said:


> Be prepared to drive a lot, and you might have a lot of fields lined up but when you get there sometimes there aint s**t in them. My crew knows a guide down there we met and he lets us hunt his fields but most years theres not much in them and some years theres a ton. We will be down there March 13th-22nd for spring break and no matter what its a great time and hopefully gas holds low till spring. SD fields are all posted without a sign too.


ill be driving from michigan to Sioux falls area so im hoping gas prices hold low as well  . What do you mean all fields in SD are posted without a sign? Whats the weather useually like around then? i know we useually get snow untill april so im assuming kinda the same thing out your way.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

turboimpala said:


> Prarie Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Be prepared to drive a lot, and you might have a lot of fields lined up but when you get there sometimes there aint s**t in them. My crew knows a guide down there we met and he lets us hunt his fields but most years theres not much in them and some years theres a ton. We will be down there March 13th-22nd for spring break and no matter what its a great time and hopefully gas holds low till spring. SD fields are all posted without a sign too.
> ...


If the field isn't posted, you still can't just go in and hunt. You need permission.


----------



## turboimpala (Dec 7, 2008)

WingedShooter7 said:


> turboimpala said:
> 
> 
> > Prarie Hunter said:
> ...


oh thats fine its the same thing here.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Its good to hear a guy trying to do it "right", not just looking for "the spot".

Dont let anyone fool ya, if your in the right spot, at the right time, spring snows will decoy like theres no tomorrow!

Scout scout scout! Birds will be there one day, and 200 miles north the next. Stay flexible in this aspect, dont just camp on the ground you have locked up. Be ready to move and gain permission on other ground if the birds move. If they get favorable migration conditions, they will go a LOOONG ways in a very short period of time.

As far as weather that time of year, plan for anything from t-shirts to nasty cold wind and snow. You could be in short sleeves on one day, and fighting 12 inches of wet snow the next day. Also, come equipped for playing in some of the nastiest muck and mud youve ever seen. We wear waders, even in the field. You sink up to your knees in places. Plus, lots of sheetwater in fields inevitably means a bird will eventually be dropped in standing water. Waders are a must! If you have a 4-wheeler, and the means to bring it with, DO IT!

Dont drive in fields if their very wet. If using a 4-wheeler, make sure you have permission and the landowner ok's it as you can really tear up a field in a hurry, landowners generally dont like this to much if its unanounced. Not to mention, nobody wants to spend valuable scouting/hunting time getting the pickup out of a muddy grave.

Do you have an e-caller? If not, start making one now. A search on here should give you some good ideas.

Its alot of work, but its some of the most fun you can have with your clothes on.


----------



## turboimpala (Dec 7, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Its good to hear a guy trying to do it "right", not just looking for "the spot".
> 
> Dont let anyone fool ya, if your in the right spot, at the right time, spring snows will decoy like theres no tomorrow!
> 
> ...


i have heard about the mud thats out there so i will most deff be bringing my waders. As far as a quad goes i will have one that i can use, but if the muck is as bad as everyone says i cant imagine being able to use it.

Scouting sounds tough this time of year and with it being my first time in SD i prolly wont venture more then 150 or so miles from camp, since it will just be me. im also looking for a little luck since i have to make a date as to when to come out, but im hoping 8-10 days will give me a nice little window.

No i do not own a e caller but i will have to check out how to make one. i was looking at them online and to just use out in SD, since you cant use them in michigan, it was to expensive.

im picking up new waders soon so ill prolly just grab one of those white suits at the same time to bring with me.

Thank you for taking the time to help me out,
Jeff


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

without an ecaller id just stay home!! my .02


----------



## turboimpala (Dec 7, 2008)

goosehunter21 said:


> without an ecaller id just stay home!! my .02


yes because staying home sounds much more fun then being out in the field :roll: . Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

turboimpala said:


> goosehunter21 said:
> 
> 
> > without an ecaller id just stay home!! my .02
> ...


I agree with Shane. Build yourself an E-caller. Chris had an artical a while back on how to build one. You can buy most everything on E-bay and save some money.
The fed's have allowed unplugged guns, E-callers, etc. during the spring season. The E-caller, in my opinion, can make for an extremely good hunt vs. watching the migration.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

mallard said:


> turboimpala said:
> 
> 
> > goosehunter21 said:
> ...


I also agree to the point you should have one with you, they can make or break a hunt, I have also hunted where scouting was the best thing I did, dead batteries on an E-caller and still shot 60 birds. I hope everything will line up for you. Good Luck.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Bring a good pair of tennis shoes. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I would say that if you already spending some money to come all that way, you may as well spend the extra $150-250 on a ecaller. Cheap insurance as day in and day out the ecaller is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## turboimpala (Dec 7, 2008)

apperantly this e caller is like gold out there, i guess ill start building one. i was pretty handy with car audio systems when i was in high school so it shouldnt be to hard.

another thing what kinda shot do you all use? i will be bringing my sp-10 for my main gun with my sbe2 as a back up. i love shooting number 2's out of the 10 gauge is that fine? or would you go with a triple B or T?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You will need an ecaller.

#2 shot is just fine.

Also mid march is a good start date. It all depends on weather.

Good luck


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

turboimpala said:


> apperantly this e caller is like gold out there, i guess ill start building one. i was pretty handy with car audio systems when i was in high school so it shouldnt be to hard.
> 
> another thing what kinda shot do you all use? i will be bringing my sp-10 for my main gun with my sbe2 as a back up. i love shooting number 2's out of the 10 gauge is that fine? or would you go with a triple B or T?


I like 3" kent 2's through a carlson extended full choke. Great out to 45 yards, good out to 55.

And if you were into car stereos, than makin an e-caller will be a cakewalk. I think we have around $150 in ours with parts off ebay. I believe it was Chris (the owner of this site) that said "id rather have 100 decoys and a good e-caller over 10,000 decoys and no e-caller".


----------



## turboimpala (Dec 7, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> turboimpala said:
> 
> 
> > apperantly this e caller is like gold out there, i guess ill start building one. i was pretty handy with car audio systems when i was in high school so it shouldnt be to hard.
> ...


I really dislike kents but to each his own, I shoot number 2, 3 1/2 inch, federal ultra shocks and i love them so i guess ill pick up a few cases to bring with me.

has anyone made a theard on how to build one of these things? i see a bunch of theards where people have posted pictures of there home made ones but no really step by step.

jeff


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

These may help.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=53257&highlight=building+ecaller

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ecaller.php


----------



## turboimpala (Dec 7, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> These may help.
> 
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=53257&highlight=building+ecaller
> 
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ecaller.php


thanks for the links :beer:


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

If I were you I would shoot just 12ga 3" BB I shot my 10ga one spring and the cost of shells is to much by a case of 3" Xpert BB's. An ecaller is a must because it would be just you calling alone thats not going to workout the best you'll want to get there attention from aways out sometimes and one mouth call is not going to do it. What part of the state are you hunting? and there might be a snow storm we got caught in one last year with 6" of snow when we woke up but had a good day pass shooting birds 30 yards high so snow can be a good thing.


----------



## turboimpala (Dec 7, 2008)

Prarie Hunter said:


> If I were you I would shoot just 12ga 3" BB I shot my 10ga one spring and the cost of shells is to much by a case of 3" Xpert BB's. An ecaller is a must because it would be just you calling alone thats not going to workout the best you'll want to get there attention from aways out sometimes and one mouth call is not going to do it. What part of the state are you hunting? and there might be a snow storm we got caught in one last year with 6" of snow when we woke up but had a good day pass shooting birds 30 yards high so snow can be a good thing.


i dunno if im allowed to say where im going to be, i dunno all the rules on this site. Anyway the SP-10 is my favorite gun so i have to use that, the sbe2 will only come out if the 10 has problems. You are right thou cost of 10 gauge ammo is rediculos.

another thing when i read those two links posted on making a e caller i didnt see where anybody said if the deck has to be able to play MP3 cd's?


----------

